# F15 Front Turn Signals not working in LED Headlights



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

*LED Headlights not working after firmware flash*

Has anyone had problems with the LED headlight drivers? I upgraded all modules to 14-11-502 (54.2) and iDrive now reports right and left turn signal failure. The rear and mirror turn signals work fine but the fronts don't flash all. LED headlights work but no turn signals.

The error messages from my Bavarian Technic tool are 805CF8/805E78 "LED not taught-in"


----------



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

I used psdzdata 58.0 to flash all modules in my F80 using blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy and ibaDeploy as I was going to play around with the competition package options once updated.

I am now (embarrassingly) having the same problem that I did in my F15 with my LED headlights not being recognized by the car (turn signal, halo's don't work) and according to my Bavarian Technic tool, I have error 805CF8 and 805E78 "LEDs not taught-in".

The dealer fixed for me last time, I would prefer not to return with the same problem...any suggestions of how to re-pair (teach) the LED's to work with the rest of the car?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

See this post.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Teach-in is required after Programming.
See this thread FYI.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=900732
Select "Initialize headlight driver module and teach in LEDs" at step 3.


----------



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions, I am currently downloading ISTA+ to make this adjustment.


----------

